# Solved: Highmat



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

I have somehow managed to save a batch of photos to CD with the following extension:
T96.HMT, T97.HMT etc., etc.. I believe this is Highmat format. Each file also has the IRFANVIEW logo on (I have IRFANVIEW 3.98) I tried to perform a "batch conversion" in IRFANVIEW to convert the pics back to jpeg, but nothing doing!! I have Windows HIGHMAT extension installed but Windows can't open the files, only IRFANVIEW can.
Am I missing something here; am I stuck with this format for these pics or can they be converted; anyone brave enough to tell me how I might have got myself into this mess!!

Windows XP(HOME) sp2, all critical updates/IRFANVIEW 3.98/ZoomBrowser Ex
Thanks in antis,
Happy New Year,
Guitarelf.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Will Irfanview let you save an individual image as JPG? If not, does it offer any other choices in the Save as menu?

You might make sure you have the latest Irfanview plug-ins and try the conversion again.

Evidently the Windows record wizard lets you choose HighMAT. I havent used it and dont plan to unless you find a solution.

The HighMAT viewer page has this note:
Although HighMAT adds additional files to a disc for navigational and performance purposes, it stores all supported file types in their native format.
There is a selection to "Display the parent folder". You might be able to extract the JPGs from there. http://www.highmat.com/download/help_viewer.asp#highmatviewer_main


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you slipe, for the detailed reply. Much to do & think about here. I can't do much about all this for a day or two, but WILL post with progress & info as soon as I can. :up:


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

This is as far as I have got:
1. Rightclicking on the IRFANVIEW file gave me "open with...." & allowed me to choose Windows fax viewer which will open the file.
2. Each picture is thumbnail size & appears in a small dialogue box.
3. It is not possible to generate a slide show.
4. Only one picture can be viewed at a time.
5. Only one picture can be printed at a time.
6. You cannot resize the pictures.
7. If the original jpegs exist, I'm damned if I can find them! 

I would be exceedingly p***** off if I had lost the pictures. At least they're safe....just hobbit-sized!!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The HighMAT viewer didn't work?


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't find it!!


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, I found it, trouble is, if I try to open my HMT files, it tells me they are not...."valid HighMAT Accelerator files". When I hover the pointer over the file, it identifies it as an "accelerator file".    
GElf.


----------



## guitarelf (Feb 3, 2005)

Didn't realise that the HIGHMAT VIEWER needs to read off a disc. I was trying to open files from "My Pictures"....told you I'd lead a sheltered life!! So all pics viewed, all "missing" jpegs found & I've done what I wanted to do in the first place, email some lovely photos of two of my grandchildren,
Life is Good!!
Guitarelf. :up:   :up:

Just noticed....I made it to Senior Member...just gets better & better!


----------

